# Sad Sites



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Very often when I'm out in the street, I see many pigeons that are limping, missing one foot

I feel sorry for the birds, it's ashame they get their feet tangled in cotton or other string fabrics that injure the birds

Today I went with my parents to the supermarket, and we sat outside afterwards on some bench, I saw 2 pigeons, 1 was limping from missing a foot, the pigeon approached us and went very near, I joked to my dad that maybe we could give him some baguette, but he didn't say anything

maybe that's why the pigeon came close, it wanted a meal


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

LondonPigeon said:


> Very often when I'm out in the street, I see many pigeons that are limping, missing one foot
> 
> I feel sorry for the birds, it's ashame they get their feet tangled in cotton or other string fabrics that injure the birds
> 
> ...


Yes, it* is* sad that there are so many pigeons wandering around ill or injured.  

I'm quite sure that pigeon would have been grateful to receive a small handout. 

Cindy


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I hope there are no laws against me to give some bread or seeds on the street, I know the streetcleaners would be annoyed, as I am making a 'mess' on the floor

but the way the pigeon approached near us, it had the look on his face "Please could I have some food?'


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi LP,

Perhaps, you can do some investigating and try locating a pigeon/bird rehabber in your area that you might want to take the bird to. It seems to me you really care about our ferals and want to do the right thing here, why not try?

Perhaps a little wild bird seed fed out of your hand would not cause alarm.

We are behind you 100 percent!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi LP,
> 
> Perhaps, you can do some investigating and try locating a pigeon/bird rehabber in your area that you might want to take the bird to. It seems to me you really care about our ferals and want to do the right thing here, why not try?
> 
> ...


It would be nice to have a pigeon feed out of my hand, I do see videos of people having wild street ferals feeding out of the hand, but they are not clean, and I wouldn't feel comfortable

but it would be a nice interaction with the pigeon, and I could bond with them


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

LondonPigeon said:


> It would be nice to have a pigeon feed out of my hand, I do see videos of people having wild street ferals feeding out of the hand, but they are not clean, and I wouldn't feel comfortable
> 
> but it would be a nice interaction with the pigeon, and I could bond with them


Hi LP,

It's a myth that pigeons are not clean - its like any living thing -some are cleaner than others. I have seen pigeons that look so lovely and clean and well, you would want to kiss their little feathered heads - well I would - however saying that some would probably say not, but please don't think pigeons are dirtier than any other creatures. You live in London ? Pigeons in towns and cities tend to be a little dustier and a little sootier from car exhausts - why the ones I saw in Las Vegas were mighty dirty - but it was from exhuasts and lack of water. If a pigeon needs help, you can help it. But with anything, be it an animal or a human that is sick, you should always your hands afterwards - its basic hygiene and you will be fine - honestly.

I'm dreadful really. The other day I came across a poor pigeon at the river. It was dead and had been washed up on the shore - I picked the bird up to examine it and could see no signs of injury and then went home. I then forget to wash my hands, which I should have done, but I didn't, prepared my tea, which was a salad, i.e. touching vegetables etc - then thought about it.... 4 weeks on and I am fine, absolutely fine - I made a mistake but generally it isn't anything to worry about - and if they are injured - i.e. the one with the missing foot, they aren't sick, so no real problems with germs.

I know you are worried and I think it may be a part of your upbringing, but I wish you could think of pigeons as god's creatures, not dirty birds, that you could help and love. Nothing feels finer than knowing you are helping a being less fortunate and pigeons are lovely to touch 

Tania xx


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

do the pigeons show any signs of appreciation to humans who look after them or give them meals and attention?

if so? how do they show it? is it by landing on your shoulder?


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

kittypaws said:


> Hi LP,
> 
> It's a myth that pigeons are not clean - its like any living thing -some are cleaner than others. I have seen pigeons that look so lovely and clean and well, you would want to kiss their little feathered heads - well I would - however saying that some would probably say not, but please don't think pigeons are dirtier than any other creatures. You live in London ? Pigeons in towns and cities tend to be a little dustier and a little sootier from car exhausts - why the ones I saw in Las Vegas were mighty dirty - but it was from exhuasts and lack of water. If a pigeon needs help, you can help it. But with anything, be it an animal or a human that is sick, you should always your hands afterwards - its basic hygiene and you will be fine - honestly.
> 
> ...



they're not clean Tania 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Yb6UEn4tLCw&search=pigeon mite

look at the video, you can see how many mites they have, I would never want touch the dirty birds, they're unhygenic


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

LondonPigeon said:


> they're not clean Tania
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Yb6UEn4tLCw&search=pigeon mite
> 
> look at the video, you can see how many mites they have, I would never want touch the dirty birds, they're unhygenic


You know what LP - you watch too much on "Your Tube" !! 

Sure some pigeons have mites, some cats and dogs have fleas, some mammals have sarcoptic mange etc, some humans have diseases that we don't all want - but not all of them do. Pigeon mites won't hurt you - I picked up a sick pigeon not so long ago and I could see mites crawling all over the poor thing, which unfortunately died. But not one mite jumped on me or my friend so I really think a lot of your fears are unfounded. 

I am wondering if you really like pigeons because you seem to think they are dirty and go to great lengths sometimes to find not so nice videos on "Your Tube" - which we all know show some pretty sick stuff. 

I don't want to have a downer on you becuase some of your posts are really observational and interesting, but.... one minute you are liking pigeons and seem to care for them, and other times, in your eyes they are just "dirty".

The Imperial war Museum in London is going to have an exhibition on Animals during the war, including pigeons starting 14 July 2006. You should try and go along and see what great birds pigeons really are - they saved so many lives and we should be grateful. Please don't think they are all dirty because of some news report! Did they have anyone talking about the general health of pigeons? - no - they had some passerbys, a news reporter and a pest control guy - hardly a balanced argument!!

Tania


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I really like pigeons, I think they are cute and warm birds

but I have a fear of dirt, and becuase many street ferals look dirty as they are covered in black soot, thats why I get worried about them touching me

if I saw a dove that looked clean I would like it to feed out of my hand


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

OK - fair enough - I'm sorry if I seemd a bit cross - I appreciate your views and understand a bit of your fears.

We need to find you a nice clean dove then!! 

Take care

Tania x


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

thanks Tania

I dont mean to upset anyone about my comments on the dirt issue, but I can't lie to myself about my fears

but many pigeons I've seen on this site look clean, some look spotless, and I would like to pet their heads and give them a meal


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LondonPigeon said:


> do the pigeons show any signs of appreciation to humans who look after them or give them meals and attention?
> 
> if so? how do they show it? is it by landing on your shoulder?



Hi LP,

They actually look forward to seing you again and will eat out of your hand if you should want them to. My pigeon Skye who is a pet, actually flies to my shoulder, especially if I give him peanuts, I don't think the ferals will, however, but they will reward you by eating out of your hand and actually looking a lot better and healthier like Garye's ferals.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LP, you don't upset me with your comments. That is just the way you are and many people have the same concerns.

Now, take me for instance. I don't think there is a mite in the world that doesn't love to get on me. My husband can handle the pigeons all day and never get one on him but me - they just love me! We have often rescued a pigeon and I've held it against me while the hubby fixes the cage. When I give the bird to him I can have oodles of the little critters on my shirt. All I do is change my shirt and shake the little devils off the other shirt (outside).

I had some concerns about these early on when we started rehabbing and asked my vet about them. She told me they are species specific and that means they just like to bite birds.

Personally, I think something else is going on with the mites shown in the video. The pigeons' nest may contribute to a build up but I just don't know if they are true pigeon mites or something else. We have had birds in our house and garage for over 12 years and have never had an infestation. Granted, when we get one in one of the first things we do is dust them.

It is just another negative about our boys and girls.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Maggie,

Thaks for your kind words to LP - I was a little over the top and just having one of those "GGRRRR" moments - I now realise that LP has a thing has about dirt and that's fine - crikey when I think of some of the things I have phobias about, I won't even admit them. At least LP was brave enough to say that he has a phobia about dirt and such. Some pidgies can look a little grubby especially city ones!

I must admit the mites that were on the squab I found, I mean you could see them all over this poor little thing and I was more concerned that they were depleting this sick baby of his reserves, but non of the mites jumped onto me - I must be like your husband -immune!! 

Tania x


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

another reason i am so concerned about mites is becuase I hate insects, I can't stand them! they make my shrivel up, I have arachnophobia, and I can't sleep well if I know there's an insect in the room

I especially don't like spiders becuase of the way they walk and their spiderwebs, and the thought of them crawling from their web to my head, ugh

also hate flies that hard to kill, don't know how some can have such hard bodies


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi LP,

They sometimes appear dirty, because of airborne dust/dirt and whatever else in urban life, but they are also this way because they find safe places to roost that they climb into as well up and around roofs. They'll eat out of your hand,
which really can't cause you harm, and if you are concerned, you could carry the 'handi-wipes' with you in a pocket or purse and deal w/it that way. 

fp


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

I too am a little afraid of spiders  - the little ones I am OK with, but the big ones - ooohhhh, I have to get a glass and some paper to slide under the glass to put any big fellas out. Mind you if my cats see a spider and kill it I get quite cross with them about it.

I'm OK with other insects* as such - bees and beetles etc  

Being politically incorrect I am intimating that that spider is an insect which it isn't - I know that!! 

Going back to your request to see clean pigeons and that LP, when London Wildcare next have an Open day I'll let you know the date. It is near Sutton. Whether you can go or not I don't know but all the pigeons there are in aviaries or in hospitalised cages so you can't touch them but you can get up close and see them - it's a kind of a compromise you see to actually getting close to a pigeon. 

Tania xx


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I heard us humans are more dirty than some pigeons. 

I dont worry about bugs on pigeons I just pick em off lol but I dont like spiders I am so scared of them that when I see a big one in the room I screem so loud my parents think im being kid napped lol I wont go in the room till the spiders gone but I dont mind the small kinds but white or hairy ones im outa here. 

But I do love those beetles with horns they kinda look like rino's but I forget there names they fight with each other there so cute.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Y'know, I have just the opposite problem --- we have a new rescue who is sick and recovering (thanks to FP who brought us meds and expertise) and I know I have to be careful handling her so that I don't spread any piji disease to our two healthy fellows --

But I have the *hardest* time not kissing and snuggling her with my face -- she is such a little sweetie! I will need to wait until she is well to do this...for now, just pets, and then a good hand washing. I'm not worried about catching anything myself from her, but we do have 2 other pidgies to be careful about.

But in the "silly fears" department -- I am *terrified* of pigeon flies (thankfully we don't have those anymore, but we did when our babies were new). I know they can't hurt me, but for some reason they just creep me out! I had to get brave husband to come get them off the birds  Spiders, snakes... no problem. Pigeon flies.... eeeeeeek!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

About the only insects that scare me are ticks and wasps/bees. I actually like most insects. I cannot stand flies but I'm rather fond of spiders. Snakes don't really frighten me but I want them to keep their distance .


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I hate the pigeon flies too, they give me the creeps, thank God I have a spray that kills them, when needed for new birds, as I couldn't stand to have to pluck them off. They just fall off the bird. I guess it is their ability to slither in and out between the feathers, (now you see me now you don't) that EEKS  me out! Yuk.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

what are pigeon flies?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pigeon fly info:

http://creatures.ifas.ufl.edu/livestock/pigeon_fly.htm


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

While looking for the latest pigeon videos, I found this really sad one, there is a dead pigeon on the street, maybe it died of old age or disease? but what's sadder is the pigeon near it, it looks like it could be its mate, and the bird looks confused, why the dead pigeon isn't waking up  it also looks like the pigeon is mourning 

the poor baby  it made me cry

http://youtube.com/watch?v=37BPFSQjADc&search=pigeon


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi LP

What a strange video in a way - it looked to me and I am sure others will tell me if I am wrong as if the live pigeon was trying to mate with the dead one.

LP - looking at the dead bird, I think possibly he had been hit by a car. If a cat had got him he would probably be missing more feathers and if he were sick, they usually hunch down somewhere quiet and out of the way. It is sad though. You mustn't upset yourself too much - unfortunately dying is all part of living, and people, animals and pigeons die every day from car accidents, sickness, old age etc. Possibly it was just an old one too.

However it is a good thing to have compassion for living things and you most certainly have that.

Tania x


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

kittypaws said:


> Hi LP
> 
> What a strange video in a way - it looked to me and I am sure others will tell me if I am wrong as if the live pigeon was trying to mate with the dead one.
> 
> ...



thanks Tania

the music in the video also made it much more sad

I just really care for the birds, they don't deserve the abuse they get


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

how sad that was probly his mate on the floor because he was mating with her

it loks like it got hit by a car


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Talk about sad. That is one of the saddest things I've ever seen. To me, initially, the living pigeon seemed to be trying to get the dead pigeon to respond. You can hear the sounds he made while he was moving around and touching its head. I'm not sure I've heard my pigeons make that sound before.

Who knows, maybe his mating with her was another attempt to get her to respond or was he simply making the best of the opportunity.

A few years back we were driving down a street and my husband, who can spot a pigeon in trouble 3 blocks away( ) pulled over because he saw a pigeon against a building lying down. Another pigeon was beside it and before my husband got to them had started mating with the prone pigeon. As it turned out the prone pigeon had a broken wing which we had fixed and released her back where she came from.


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

I live in Worcester, MA... And you can get a fine for feeding the pigeons at City Hall... To hell with that I feed them anyway... I dare somone to give me a fine for feeding an animal... Most people that I know refer to the pigeon in my city as sky rats... And when I told them I had gotten 2 pairs of pigeons... The reaction from most was "Euww they are so ugly and dirty... Your going to get diseases..." This just coming from people who are just soooooo ignorant.


----------

